# Dryer Vent Duct, 10 Miles Long



## digitalbum (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, I'm not even going to DIY this with a 10 foot clown pole, BUT, 
I am curious as to a better solution.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDeFWUoqVIE&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

This duct runs up the back of the dryer UP into the attic, and UPPPPP to where you see it (my spidey senses are telling me this shouldn't be vertical, as there is not a jet engine attached to this dryer.  As well, blowing lint into the attic seems, well a little sloppy).

I'm starting to realize why it's taking twice as long to dry my clothes at my girlfriend's condo.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 12, 2014)

That's got to go ASAP.  I'm surprised you don't have mold growing on the roof sheathing and rafters.
The duct isn't even of the insulated variety and will cause condensate issues.
I would poke a hole in the wall behind the dryer and dump directly outside.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 12, 2014)

I like the video. What's it called: The Blair Duct project?

Kok is right. The moisture in the attic is a problem, but the bigger problem may be the amount of lint that is collecting in the pipe. Not only slow drying because of blockage but a big fire hazard. Go for the shortest run possible, and use smooth rigid pipe, as the corrugated flex stuff catches more lint and slows airflow.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 13, 2014)

Replaced a 15 foot version of your mess.  It originally went out of dryer into the wall, then turned up 8' vertically, then turned 90 degrees for 2', then 90 degrees, then 5', then 90 degrees to the outside (no flapper on the vent).

Her laundry took three hours to dry.

Ironically, the dryer was sitting on the ground floor against an outside wall!  So, I gave it a 90 degree turn out of the dryer and ran it 30" into the outside wall using smooth wall ducting, not flex ducting.  Included a vent fitting with a flapper to discourage bugs.

Drying time fell to 20 minutes.


----------



## digitalbum (Sep 14, 2014)

Ha, yeah, I've never seen anything like that.  

So apparently some of the other units have holes out the side.  It's not possible to make a hole behind the dryer and exit, because there's another unit. 

This is definitely not my problem and won't be getting it fixed, but just interested in your thoughts.  Good stuff so far.  I will try to take some pics of how the other units are doing it.  Get some ideas to my girlfriend/her dad (handyman professionale).


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 14, 2014)

Long runs of dryer vent pipe can be helped along by installing an in-line fan, made for that purpose.  My buddy's new house had a 20'+ run of vent, and the building department made him buy and install such a fan.  They can be pricey, and his switched on whenever the dryer was used.


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2014)

heres the upc mechanical code on dryer vents


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2014)

I had installed a flexible dryer hose in a 24' span under my vacation home. It worked great except my clothes never seemed to dry. When I spoke to the local contractor, he told me to eliminate the hose all together and just let it vent under the home. He said all the homeowners do it this way. Well, I did as well but don't like it at all. I have two choices. Either vent into the garage next to my boat, or leave it as is.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2014)

Mold will love the free food and moisture. There has to be another way to shorten the run.


----------



## odorf (Oct 2, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL2zV1-GjdI[/ame]

do away with the flex duct,  use round duck
do use screws to put the duct together, use  silver duct tape, and buy a crimping tool 

http://media.hydroponics.net/images-products/i/133928/133928.jpg

http://cloudfront.zoro.com/product/large/5KNU6_AS01.JPG


----------

